# anyone running fi on there goat



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

I was looking for a little help. I am running a turbo set up on my 04 m6 nut i dont think my intercooler is doing a real good job i think it is a little small. Can anyone tell me what you are all running and how it is working out for you .. Thank you for the help and hope to hear something soon ..... Rich


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

You can search alcohol/methanol injection. This could cool your intake mixture
without the need of any intercooler work.

I'm looking into installing a kit on my N/A 05 GTO.

Larry


----------



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

I dont know if meth kit is the way i want to go with this not to say its a bad thing just not sure about it all. i know with the meth kit i can run more boost but if for any reason the kit dont hit under boost dont i look at a chance of smoken the motor. I guess i was just looking to see what size intercooler everyone was running but thank you for the help and plz keep the feel back come'n i am take'n it all in .....Rich


----------



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

Is no one running a turbo setup on there car. I just need some help on size of the ic you are running who it is made by and the price and a place i can get on so post up if up can help me out and thank you very much....Rich


----------

